# [Sat 14th Jul 2012] TIME TUNNEL Presents DISTANT ECHO Live at The Canterbury... (Canterbury Arms)



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 7, 2012)

Time Tunnel presents Distant Echo performing the classic songs of The Jam, The Clash, The Specials, Madness and Many More.

Time Tunnel resident DJs Boy About Town, Liam_Ska and Sean Bright will be bringing you the very best in Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B & 60s Beat on vinyl, both before and after the live show
.
Tickets are £5 each and can be purchased via 07876 457 981 - we expect demand to be high so get them quickly before they all go.

Doors open at 8pm and goes on 'til late - so polish up yer boots for a night of non-stop dancing

Venue - The Canterbury Arms - Brixton SW9 7QD

Date: Saturday 14th July

www.timetunnellondon.blogspot.com

http://www.distant-echo.co.uk/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2012)

Some tickets will be available on the door for this, although we're nearly sold out of the first 150, so not sure how many.

DJs from 8pm.

Band on 9.30 - 11.30pm

DJs 11.30pm - 2am

Last entry 12pm


----------

